# Prz Staying!! (merged)



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

Prz is staying according to Patterson
http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersoregonian/


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

Sweet!

As long as we're not overpaying for him... which I guess we cant so that's good news


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

I think it is a good/fair contract. Prz deserves every penny and Portland did a great job getting this deal done.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

Hell yah! Things are looking up in Blazerville


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

great news.


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

Wow big news and somewhat a surprise. Joel has earned some more respect from me.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

Very good news indeed... break out the bananas

:banana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana:


We hoped he would stay... and he did. Joel does get kudos from me too... Its nice!

Hope he really liked the city and the fans better than the other offers. Money talks.. but...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

Looks like it's official

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/b...live_blazersbeat/archives/2006_07.html#157852


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

CHeck the blog again...total confirmation from Joels Agent.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

the blog wont open for me for some reason but I'll take you words for it. 

Super friggen news.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

Nice to see a player stand by a verbal commitment. I think this shows Joel's true heart. If Chicago was going to offer 7-8 Million a year, he would have had to go, but if he would have signed somewhere else for the same money as Portland was offering, I would have looked at him in a negative light.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

This is great news! :cheers:


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

Looks like we need to thank Mrs. Pryzbilla, she loved Portland and I guess Joel wasn't looking foward to sleeping on the couch. Great news all around, he turned down Detroit and then they pulled the trigger with Nazr. Final line 5 years 32 million with the 5 year being a player option.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

This is good for the Blazers.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

Hopefully this will set into motion other deals to move DMiles and Zach. While Joel has some limitations in his game, he plays a fairly smart game with his skills. For everyone who wants Aldridge to get lots of time this year, all we have to do is move Zach now. 
Good deal for Portland, because they don't have to overpay him and we finally get a bargain. If he had bird rights, we would have cost us probably 7-9 million (Which is a rip off), just because he is a center we decent skills.

Joel/LaFrentz/Ha
Aldridge/Skinner
Martel/Outlaw/Tskitishvili
Roy/Dixon/Dickau
Jack/Blake/Sergio


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

:greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob:


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Pryz Stays!!!*

Big Up's To Blazers. This is a great move. Now all we need is to move Zack and DMiles out of town. I have a feeling next season is going to be vary exciteing times!!! :banana: :clap:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

Good News!

I had said a few days ago, that one thing that might give us a fighting chance to retain Joel would be Chicago getting distracted chasing down Ben Wallace. It worked. The dominoes fell and Joel, if he wanted to make a quick decision as he said he was going to do, was left with San Antonio or us. San Antonio was being "cheap", and we offered Joel every last dime we could under the cap rules. It seems that told Joel all he needed to know about who wanted him on their team more.

Only other option for him was to start over and start talking to the other teams that would be interested NOW that Big Ben and Nazr were gone. Course, that could drag on for a while as Tyson Chandler, Magliore, Dalembert and others are on the block, and teams sifting through all the alternatives takes time.

Though we probably weren't Joel's 1st option, it is good to know that we were at least AN option. The sign of a team in real trouble, is an inability to retain any free agents worth anything.

The ownership/stadium situation must look promising for a decent resolution in the near future; the way the draft went down and the trades of Theo and Telfair must be considered a positive from Joel's perspective; the promised further activity must be to Joel's liking; all adding up to hope for the future - hope the team will be must better in a couple of years.


----------



## EyeDK (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

It's great to read Joel is staying with us. I feel much more comfortable with this roster compared to the one in 2005. The roster looks balanced for a change. Trading Miles for a vet with an expiring contract at the 3 is the only thing left.


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Pryz Stays!!!*

Def. good news, but I can't help but notice that he comes to this decision after some of the competition found other players (Chi, Det). It makes me wonder if he is sticking to his commitment to Portland, or just with the team that was left over.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

awesome! this is the first step in good things to come!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Pryz Stays!!!*



Trailblazed&Confused said:


> Def. good news, but I can't help but notice that he comes to this decision after some of the competition found other players (Chi, Det). It makes me wonder if he is sticking to his commitment to Portland, or just with the team that was left over.


Doesn't matter to me, atleast we got him.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

AS long as his knees hold, this is good news!

For the people who wanted Joel gone, I guess the best spin on this is that it's only the MLE, so at least we didn't max him out, ala Zach (and nearly Miles/Theo, etc.)


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*

So, now we look like this:

Jack / Blake / Rodriguez / Dickau
Roy / Dixon
Webster / Miles / Outlaw
Randolph / Aldridge / Skinner
Przybilla/ LaFrentz / Ha

That's 15 players... Is Freeland in? Is Dickau expiring? Did I forget anyone?

There's gotta be more tricks up managment's sleeves. Hopefully a solid 2 for 1 or 3 for 2.


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*



SheedSoNasty said:


> So, now we look like this:
> 
> Jack / Blake / Rodriguez / Dickau
> Roy / Dixon
> ...


HOW CAN YOU FORGET THE ONE AND ONLY NIKOLOZ TSKITISHVILI


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

What great and unexpected news!

Seems like this organization just might have their "stuff" together, for once.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

This makes me a very happy man. And in the words of Trader Bob, "time to break out the bananas."

:banana: :twave: :rbanana: :dpepper: :chee: :vbanana: :wordyo: :greatjob: :banana: :djparty: :buddies: :jump: :gbanana: :rock: :2fing: :starwars: :rbanana: :woot: :ghug: :kiss: :headbang: :cannibal: :dogpile: :wbanana: :wlift: :cbanana: :usa: :bbanana: :gbanana: :sfight: :king: :allhail: :guitar: :laugh: :cheers:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Another thing I thought about ... Paul opened his wallet to give Joel a pretty nice raise. I wonder if/how this signing plays into his decision to sell the team?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*



BlazeTop said:


> HOW CAN YOU FORGET THE ONE AND ONLY NIKOLOZ TSKITISHVILI


He's just on the summer league roster. He hasn't made it quite yet.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Fantastic news. We've got a very solid front line now, with more moves to come, I'll bet.

Finally (thank God) we can stop listening to the posters on this board who have been telling us for over a year that Przybilla was as good as gone.


----------



## Buckethead (Jun 13, 2006)

Considering that Nene got $10 million a year coming off major surgery and Big Ben got over 10 million at age 32, this is a huge coup for the Blazers. 

I have a feeling that Joel and Roy will be the defensive anchors of this team for years to come.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Fantastic news. We've got a very solid front line now, with more moves to come, I'll bet.
> 
> *Finally (thank God) we can stop listening to the posters on this board who have been telling us for over a year that Przybilla was as good as gone.*


Yea, really....

Oh the nimrods.


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

The post actually says he turned down Det. and SA, which does make me feel better about him resigning. Thank god we have a proven center locked down! I couldn't imagine starting the year stuck with Ha as our only pure center. I know Raef has some experience, but its much better having Prz back an having more options at center. Now.....what to do with Miles.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Trailblazed&Confused said:


> The post actually says he turned down Det. and SA, which does make me feel better about him resigning. Thank god we have a proven center locked down! I couldn't imagine starting the year stuck with Ha as our only pure center. I know Raef has some experience, but its much better having Prz back an having more options at center. *Now.....what to do with Miles.*


Oooh, ooh, trade him for a Klondike bar?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Prz Staying, according to Quick on Olive*



furball said:


> Nice to see a player stand by a verbal commitment. I think this shows Joel's true heart.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Joel is a true Portland Trail Blazer. :cheers:

I'm so happy he re-signed!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow! Dominos falling their way is the right way to put it. Portland is putting together a squad that could threaten their ability to get in the Oden sweepstakes.

STOMP


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah yeah but the contract is 5-year, $32 million 5 years of a center than plays 50 games a season


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yea, really....
> 
> Oh the nimrods.


 I haven't been called a nimrod in a while, but under the circumstance, I'll take it.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

GREAT NEWS!

:clap:

:twave:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone besides me want to break down Joel's pay per game based on his average of games played throughout his career?


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Anyone besides me want to break down Joel's pay per game based on his average of games played throughout his career?


No...not really!

I know what we have in Pryzbilla and am very pleased. I'll tell you this much, San Antonio and Detroit wish they had our center!!!


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Anyone besides me want to break down Joel's pay per game based on his average of games played throughout his career?


 I want to read it...but you can do it.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> No...not really!
> 
> I know what we have in Pryzbilla and am very pleased. I'll tell you this much, San Antonio and Detroit wish they had our center!!!
> 
> ...





Yes I know those two teams also have great big men in Duncan and Wallace. Prz would have been a nice role player. Here we will be relying on him as much more. $32 mil. over 5 years is overpaying for Joel. I'm sorry to tell you, but someone had to.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Yes I know those two teams also have great big men in Duncan and Wallace. Prz would have been a nice role player. Here we will be relying on him as much more. $32 mil. over 5 years is overpaying for Joel. I'm sorry to tell you, but someone had to.


You do know there is a difference between power forwards (which you mentioned) and centers, right? They were looking at Joel as a starter, not as a role player. And they were going to pay him basically what we are.

6 million a year for a starting center is overpaying? Maybe if i'm cutting the checks, but not by any NBA averages. It's a bargain for the defensive center of our team, a young up and coming center.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I am very shocked to see that Joel is staying because of the lack of PT available. 

But I'm sure Pritcherson has something up their sleeves and is just waiting til July 12th to pull the trigger. 

Maybe even a Zach/LaFrentz deal?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> You do know there is a difference between power forwards (which you mentioned) and centers, right? They were looking at Joel as a starter, not as a role player. And they were going to pay him basically what we are.
> 
> 6 million a year for a starting center is overpaying? Maybe if i'm cutting the checks, but not by any NBA averages. It's a bargain for the defensive center of our team, a young up and coming center.


Good points.

He is just entering his prime; I'm hoping we can get a double double average out of him, to go along with 2 or so blocks a game.

I read somewhere (One of the OLive blogs, maybe?) that what we're paying for Joel is right in line with what most NBA starting big men make.

Also, it looks like SA and Detroit were willing to "overpay" Joel, too (that extra couple of million that Portland gave Joel isn't going to make it an 'overpaid' move). And both of those teams seem like they know what they're doing. So maybe Portland just might have a clue what they're doing, too.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I like this quote from ESPN:



> "Joel said all along that loyalty is important to him," Duffy said. "It means a lot to him that Portland gave him a chance two years ago when no one else did."



Well, the proof is in the pudding. It's nice to know that Joel's word is reliable, and he'll stick with those who remain loyal to him.

Perhaps my handle should now be directed more towards the Thrilla instead of DA.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Happy happy, joy joy! 

I was hoping Ha would start this year but this is probably best. heh


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Not only is this good but almost assures us that a Miles trade is coming soon. I really think Miles will be gone regardless but this adds another "nail to the coffin" so to speak.

:cheers: :jump:


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I'd all but given up on Joel staying in Portland when I saw that Detroit was coming after him. But they chose Nazr Mohammed instead? They may regret that, but whatever. I'm happy to see Przybilla staying, when he could have been playing postseason games for the next four years in San Antonio or Detroit. 

I wonder, though, if in the conversations that Pritchard had with Pryzbilla if there might have been some nudge-wink - "yeah, Joel we're going to make sure the team's attitude gets better in the next few weeks..." In other words, I wonder if Pritchard told Joel that the Blazers would go full-bore trying to trade Miles or Randolph, or both. I think part of the "team is phoning it in" feeling that Pryzbilla had at the end of last season, though, was Theo - and his departure might have been as important in signing JP as landing some decent talent out of the draft was.


----------



## ODiggity (Feb 23, 2005)

Public Defender said:


> I'd all but given up on Joel staying in Portland when I saw that Detroit was coming after him. But they chose Nazr Mohammed instead? They may regret that, but whatever. I'm happy to see Przybilla staying, when he could have been playing postseason games for the next four years in San Antonio or Detroit.


I think Joel actually turned down the Pistons, which is spectacular. And I guess he'll have to settle for anchoring a playoff team in the Rose City instead of one of those other hell-hole cities.


----------



## przy06 (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Yes I know those two teams also have great big men in Duncan and Wallace. Prz would have been a nice role player. Here we will be relying on him as much more. $32 mil. over 5 years is overpaying for Joel. I'm sorry to tell you, but someone had to.


*deleted* I'm sorry to tell you, but someone had to

That sort of comment isn't allowed here. You are welcome to say anything you like about basketball, but you aren't allowed to call other posters names. 

barfo


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Great first post, jacky.

That's the stuff that will get you banned.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Loyalty4Life said:


> I like this quote from ESPN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back, Loyalty!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

ODiggity said:


> I think Joel actually turned down the Pistons, which is spectacular. And I guess he'll have to settle for anchoring a playoff team in the Rose City instead of one of those other hell-hole cities.


I think it's still to be confirmed whether JP turned down the Pistons, or whether the Pistons' talks with Mohammed came first. Sure, his agent told Quick that JP turned down Detroit, but you know the old saying... "how do you know when an agent's lying? His lips are moving..."


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Do you really think the Pistons would rather have had Mohammed than Joel? I doubt it.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Man, it's rare that I'm so thrilled to be so wrong. I'm really excited he's decided to stay.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I really thought that San Antonio was going to nab Joel. I am glad to see that he is staying and I can't wait to see what happens next, great offseason for Portland so far this Summer!!!

:jump::jump::jump:


----------



## MrMinish (May 24, 2006)

This offseason keeps getting better. :biggrin: 

Now we just need to get rid of DMiles.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

RipCity9 said:


> Do you really think the Pistons would rather have had Mohammed than Joel? I doubt it.


Hard to say...

Mohammed's career numbers: 7 ppg, 6 rpg, .6 blocks, 66% free throw percentage, and 48% fg percentage. 

Przybilla's numbers: 4 ppg, 6 rpg, 1.7 blocks, 49% free throw percentage, and 54% fg percentage. 

Those are pretty even - both are basically defensively minded centers who do a pretty good job of converting on what few scoring chances they get. Joel is two years younger, but has never played in the playoffs, whereas Mohammed has post-season experience with two different teams. 

I'm glad Detroit wound up with Mohammed, and we have Joel, don't get me wrong, but I don't see the choice as clear-cut in either direction. And I don't trust anything I hear from an agent as the only source.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

MrMinish said:


> This offseason keeps getting better. :biggrin:
> 
> Now we just need to get rid of DMiles.


First, an AWESOME draft!

Second, Joel re-signs with us(!!!!!)

Third... Zach and Darius for Garnett. TOTALLY feeling this!

THANK YOU, JOEL!!!

PBF


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

MrMinish said:


> This offseason keeps getting better. :biggrin:
> 
> Now we just need to get rid of DMiles.


Right on the money. This franchise seemingly has a plan put in place for the first time in years, and it's nice to see not just talk, but some results.

Please... oh please, let's see Darius gone next. :gopray:


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

All I have to say is... Suck. It. Jason. Quick.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i hardly doubt it would be a garnett for darius/miles trade as aldridge would be getting majorly screwed for the remainding years of kg's contract after being the #2 pick, which is the same thing he's going to face with Zdolt still here.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> All I have to say is... Suck. It. Jason. Quick.


:laugh:

:clap:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> Third... Zach and Darius for Garnett. TOTALLY feeling this!
> 
> THANK YOU, JOEL!!!
> 
> PBF



Make it... Zach + Darius + Juan + Dan and cash and a few 2nd rounders :woot:

might as well take out the garbage too


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Just a couple points to make...

Joel turned down Detroit. They wanted him more than they wanted Nazr.

The Spurs low-balled Przybilla. They offered less than the full MLE which is why he didn't sign there.

This deal has nothing to do with whether or not Darius and/or Zach will be dealt.


Very good news!


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

tlong said:


> This deal has nothing to do with whether or not Darius and/or Zach will be dealt.
> 
> 
> Very good news!


I'm not sure sure about that. I'm of the mind that Joel had to inquire as to Mile's future with the team before he agreed to sign. Having alot of change to the roster and getting/moving the right players was very important to him. I'd guess that a promise was made that Miles would be gone as well.

Peace


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

tlong said:


> The Spurs low-balled Przybilla. They offered less than the full MLE which is why he didn't sign there.


this is the part that really surprises me. San Antonio has historically been pretty savvy about contracts (aside from the Malik Rose fiasco). I just can't understand why they wouldn't offer the full MLE to Przybilla. his ability to clog the middle could've been the difference maker in them winning another championship. 

maybe after Finley they just assumed any free agent would be thrilled to come to San Antonio on a cut-rate deal.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

tlong said:


> The Spurs low-balled Przybilla. They offered less than the full MLE which is why he didn't sign there.
> 
> This deal has nothing to do with whether or not Darius and/or Zach will be dealt.
> 
> ...


The Spurs offered a FOUR year deal... not FIVE like the Blazers and Pistons. Joel took Portlands offer which was about $1 mil more than the Pistons and also liked Portlands direction and was loyal to us for giving him a chance, and liked the city...... and....


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

theWanker said:


> this is the part that really surprises me. San Antonio has historically been pretty savvy about contracts (aside from the Malik Rose fiasco). I just can't understand why they wouldn't offer the full MLE to Przybilla. his ability to clog the middle could've been the difference maker in them winning another championship.
> 
> maybe after Finley they just assumed any free agent would be thrilled to come to San Antonio on a cut-rate deal.




I think you hit it on the head.

SA has always been savvy about what to offer vets. We offered too much for Joel.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I think you hit it on the head.
> 
> SA has always been savvy about what to offer vets. We offered too much for Joel.


It's not very savvy if you don't get your guy...


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I think you hit it on the head.
> 
> SA has always been savvy about what to offer vets. We offered too much for Joel.



So you would rather that we didn't re-sign Joel? I don't think that would be a wise course for the team to take.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> It's not very savvy if you don't get your guy...


It's also not very savvy to get your guy if you have to overpay to get him.

That's how you end up with a "broken financial model"


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

tlong said:


> So you would rather that we didn't re-sign Joel? I don't think that would be a wise course for the team to take.



the answer is yes

Why don't you think that would have been wise


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> the answer is yes
> 
> Why don't you think that would have been wise



We would have no decent defensive center without Joel. LaFrentz can play center, but he is weak defensively. Joel is also someone who buys into Nate's system. The team will develop faster with players that agree with Nate's philosophy. A 5 year deal for $30M is not overpaying for a starting center in this league.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I think you hit it on the head.
> 
> SA has *always *been savvy about what to offer vets. We offered too much for Joel.


I certainly didn't use the word "always." Malik Rose is making $23 mil over the next three years because of Spurs largess. 

as it stands, we are getting a nice bargain by getting Joel at the MLE. 

my only concern (and I'd assume the Spurs' concern too) is the injury history. Joel was only able to play 56 games last year while splitting minutes almost equally with Ratliff. 

but even if he never goes beyond 25 mpg, he's still a decent value for his price. those are 25 quality minutes, and a lot of very good teams would be happy to have his contract if they knew they could get 25 high quality minutes from their center. Sabonis and Mourning have proven that.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

theWanker said:


> I certainly didn't use the word "always." Malik Rose is making $23 mil over the next three years because of Spurs largess.
> 
> as it stands, we are getting a nice bargain by getting Joel at the MLE.
> 
> ...


SA also has the added draw of having won recent championships and playing alongside Tim Duncan. Sometimes you have to pay a little more to get them to PDX.

On the other hand, let's not go comparing Joel's 25 MPG to Sabas'. I'd take Sabas in a heartbeat.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> It's also not very savvy to get your guy if you have to overpay to get him.
> 
> That's how you end up with a "broken financial model"


So 4 years of the MLE is savvy, and 5 years is overpaid? I just don't see it... show us some evidence that Joel is overpaid at his new contract relative to other NBA centers.

It's not like he's 35 - he'll be in the league playing at a high level for more than 5 years. I just don't get how it's savvy for the Spurs. If he was the guy they wanted, they blew it. 

What's their consolation prize?

Have they signed anyone yet to make up for the loss of Nazr?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

tlong said:


> We would have no decent defensive center without Joel. LaFrentz can play center, but he is weak defensively. Joel is also someone who buys into Nate's system. The team will develop faster with players that agree with Nate's philosophy. A 5 year deal for $30M is not overpaying for a starting center in this league.



Joel is a strating center on our team because we don't have another option.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> On the other hand, let's not go comparing Joel's 25 MPG to Sabas'. I'd take Sabas in a heartbeat.


You don't have to - even if Joel was only playing 25MPG, he is being paid less than half of what Sabas was for his 25... actually more like 15-20 towards the end.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Well let me just say . . . don't I feel like a ****ing ***hole.

I apologize to the board (or anyone who was reading my posts) for my over reaction to a situation that had not happened. I was obviously jumping to conclusions and being very vocal about, egg on my face, and I honestly don't do that stuff just to draw reactions from posters . . . maybe I should be traded. 

I skimmed through this tread and understand the few who might feel Joel is overpaid. The most vocal appears to be MM.

MM you say the Blazers overpaid him but in another thread you made a point of why would Joel want to stay here when there is another company with so much success, can you blame Joel for leaving. Well, personally I could blame Joel for leaving (and did to the point of embarassing myself). But if you feel that way, than that is a good reason why the Blazers overpaid him.

The Blazers are a small market team with the worst record in the NBA but the richest owner in sports. If it takes overpaying Joel to get him to stay, then that is what it takes. Let's use whatever advantage the Blazers have (rich owner)

I don't think they overpaid him and I think Joel is exactly the type of player Blazermania fans have been chanting for . . . but no mattter how you slice, Joel staying is a good thing.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Joel is a strating center on our team because we don't have another option.


He likely would have started in Detroit had he accepted their offer.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazer Maven said:


> He likely would have started in Detroit had he accepted their offer.


Yep. And San Antonio.


----------

